# Virenschutz Nötig? Meinungen



## Skipper81Ger (3. Januar 2013)

*Virenschutz Nötig? Meinungen*

Ist ein Virenschutz überhaupt UMBEDINGT nötig?
 Meine Meinung dazu:




 Moin Forum.


 Beim Stöbern stieß ich auf die seite hier,


http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/tools-anwendungen-und-sicherheit/253230-internet-schutz-2.html


 in der Moderator Jimini schrieb:




Jimini schrieb:


> Absolute Sicherheit gibt es nicht, da es wahrscheinlich auch bei Kaspersky mehr als einen Weg gibt, das Programm auszuhebeln und Schaden anzurichten. Und selbst wenn einen die Paranoia dann zu einem SELinux-System mit gehärtetem Kernel bringt, bei dem ein Super-Super-User über dem mächtigen root-Account steht - auch da gibt es irgendwo einen Weg, das System zu kompromittieren.
> 
> Wenn du keine unseriösen Seiten aufrufst und einen Contentblocker wie NoScript (Firefox) oder NotScripts (Chrome) nutzt, bist du schonmal auf der sehr sehr sicheren Seite. Ein gescheit konfigurierter Router ist eine sehr sinnvolle Ergänzung, wobei die absolute Mehrzahl der "Angriffe" mittlerweile über Drive-by-Downloads geschieht und nicht wie früher über Würmer oder E-Mails.
> 
> MfG Jimini


 

 Das brachte mich dazu, doch mal nach Meinungen von euch zu Fragen.  
 Sicher fühlt man sich Sicherer mit einem Guten (teuren...) Schutz vor den bösen, unsichtbaren Viren.
 Ich hatte meinen letzten Virenschutz 1998 und die Letzten 2 PCs und 1 Lappy haben es überlebt (win xp war da damals drauf, sp2+3).


 Mir ist Nie was böses widerfahren außer nervige Werbung für diese Antivirusprogramme.
 -Dazu sollte man Wissen das ich nichts „unseriöses“ bewusst herunterlade und mich auf solchen Seiten erst gar nicht herumtreibe.
 Des weiteren bin ich über LAN Kabel direkt am gut geschützten Telekom-Router, hab win7 mit aktiver Firewall und geh über Firefox/Google ins Netz. Zudem reinige ich den PC regelmäßig mit TuneUp2013.


 Wenn mich Freunde und Bekannte frage welchen Virenschutz ich Empfehle und sie dann meine Antwort hören, ernte ich dafür oft finstere Blicke. Ist es die Werbung (klar, die Vertreiber der Programme wollen was verdienen) die sie in Trügerischer Sicherheit mit ihren Antivirusprogrammen wiegt?


 Wie seht ihr das? 



 Braucht man IN JEDEM FALL in Antivirusprogramm und welches nutzt Ihr?




 Beste Grüße

Der Grund welcher mich damals dazu bewegt kein virenschutz mehr zu nutzen, war das mein systhem durch den schutz immer verlangsahmt wurde.
mit der aktuellen hardware jetzt nicht mehr ein so tragender grund...


----------



## ΔΣΛ (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Virenschutz Nötig? Meinungen*

Leute wie dich belächle ich gerne immer wieder, denn *ihr wisst ja gar nicht ob ihr infiziert seit*, denn die Qualitativ guten Schädlinge machen sich nicht bemerkbar und sind perfekt intrigiert, die arbeiten sehr Ressourcenschonend gut getarnt im Hintergrund.
Denn wenn die qualitativ guten Schädlinge erst mal auf der Platte und aktiv sind, sind viele gar nicht mehr zu finden, auch mit Scannern nicht, man muss sie abfangen bevor sie sich einnisten können.
Wenn einmal das Geld auf dem Konto weg ist, oder eure Accounts bei diversen Plattformen gehackt wurde ist es immer zu spät, und dann kommen immer die fragen "was habe ich falsch gemacht".
Ich Surfe auch nur bei Sicheren Seiten und Lade nichts unbekanntes Herunter und habe Hilfreiche Addons die vieles Blockt, aber dennoch kommt es immer mal wieder vor das Dinge geblockt/abgewehrt werden (gut zu sehen bei Historie Verlauf).
Ich bin dank solcher Software schon viele Jahre (relativ !) sicher von Schädlingen, mein letzter Wurm/Schädling hatte ich mit Win98/2000 Zeiten (Klopf auf Holz ^^).


----------



## Skipper81Ger (3. Januar 2013)

Das belächeln bin ich gewöhnt, aber da ich weder Staatsanwalt noch sonstwas bin und keine sensiblen daten auf platte c habe ( ausser Programme u spiele ) darf man ruhig spionieren. Man hat ka nix davon aber wie gesagt, ich mache das seit 14 Jahren so und glaube mittlerweile das dieser vierenschutzwahnsinn total überzogen ist. Meine meinung.

Ich denke einfach das mein Rooter + Firewalls + mein verhalten sicher genug ist.


----------



## Jimini (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Virenschutz Nötig? Meinungen*



			
				ΔΣΛ;4866694 schrieb:
			
		

> Leute wie dich belächle ich gerne immer wieder, denn *ihr wisst ja gar nicht ob ihr infiziert seit*, denn die Qualitativ guten Schädlinge machen sich nicht bemerkbar und sind perfekt intrigiert, die arbeiten sehr Ressourcenschonend gut getarnt im Hintergrund.
> Denn wenn die qualitativ guten Schädlinge erst mal auf der Platte und aktiv sind, sind viele gar nicht mehr zu finden, auch mit Scannern nicht, man muss sie abfangen bevor sie sich einnisten können.


Es ist schon oft genug vorgekommen, dass selbst Systeme mit aktiven Antivirenwächtern mit aktuellen Signaturen kompromittiert waren. Meine Meinung ist: es ist ganz schön, wenn einem ein Programm sagt, dass das System sauber ist, wirklich viel geben würde ich darauf aber nicht.
Blöderweise bringt auch die eigene Vorsicht und der Vorsatz, nur auf "guten" Seiten zu surfen, relativ wenig, seit es ab und an vorkommt, dass über Werbebanner und sonstigen eingebetteten Kram Schadsoftware auf den Rechner gelangt. 

Was ich mit dem oben zitierten Posting letztendlich sagen wollte und will: absolute Sicherheit ist ein Wunschtraum. Hersteller von sogenannter Sicherheitssoftware suggerieren gerne, dass man mit ihrem Produkt sicher unterwegs ist - was einfach nicht möglich ist. Man ist sicher*er*, aber jedes Programm wurde von Menschen geschrieben. Menschen machen Fehler. Je größer und komplexer ein von Menschen geschaffenes Produkt ist, desto höher ist die Fehlerwahrscheinlichkeit. 

MfG Jimini

P.S.: das selbe gilt übrigens erst recht für Personal Firewalls.


----------



## turbosnake (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Virenschutz Nötig? Meinungen*

Wenn aber noch NoScript und Ghostery wid die Chance  sich was einzufangen aber nochmal kleiner, oder?


----------



## ΔΣΛ (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Virenschutz Nötig? Meinungen*

@Jimini
Sicher sicher, aber ich habe lieber ein Sicherheitssystem mehr auf dem Rechner, als eines zu wenig.
Denn erst durch eine Kombination aus mehreren Dingen, bekommt man einen Relativ sicheren PC, dazu zählt auch ein Virenschutz bei mir dazu.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Virenschutz Nötig? Meinungen*

Wozu Virenschutz, wenn man weiß was man Downloaden sollte und was nicht, und auf welchen Seiten man drauf kann/darf/sollte, braucht man nicht wirklich eins. Ich mach das jetzt seit nem Jahr und hatte keine Probleme mit Viren


----------



## Jimini (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Virenschutz Nötig? Meinungen*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Wenn aber noch NoScript und Ghostery wid die Chance  sich was einzufangen aber nochmal kleiner, oder?


Ghostery kenne ich persönlich nicht, aber NoScript ist, so finde ich, eine gute Idee.


			
				ΔΣΛ;4866791 schrieb:
			
		

> @Jimini
> Sicher sicher, aber ich habe lieber ein Sicherheitssystem mehr auf dem Rechner, als eines zu wenig.
> Denn erst durch eine Kombination aus mehreren Dingen, bekommt man einen Relativ sicheren PC, dazu zählt auch ein Virenschutz bei mir dazu.


So einfach ist es meiner Meinung nach nicht. Denn wenn man aus dem Umstand, dass Software fehlerhaft ist, den Schluss zieht, dass mehr Software zu mehr Fehlern führt, dann machen mehr Programme den Rechner nicht generell sicherer. An dieser Stelle erinnere ich daran, dass viele Personal Firewalls, Antivirenprogramme und Konsorten mit tiefgreifenden Rechten laufen. Wenn da dann eine Sicherheitslücke ausgenutzt wird, hat das Schadprogramm sofort die Rechte, die das ausgehebelte Programm hatte - kann also beispielsweise Ports öffnen, Traffic verschleiern und und und.

MfG Jimini


----------



## dmxforever (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Virenschutz Nötig? Meinungen*

Ich habe mich auch schon hin und wieder mit NoScript beschäftigt, es dann aber immer wieder nicht verwendet, da man ja heutzutage auf den meisten Seiten wieder irgendwelche Dinge temporär erlauben muss, damit diese überhaupt einwandfrei funktionieren. Für die beliebten Seiten legt man dann natürlich gleich fixe Ausnahmen fest.
Und wie sinnvoll ist dann dieses Erlauben, wenn Seiten wie zuletzt PCGH gehackt werden und dann doch virenverseucht sind?


----------



## [HCD] Velcra (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Virenschutz Nötig? Meinungen*

Muss man selbstverständlich haben, gibt es gar keinen Zweifel. Allein schon wenn´s Internet dran ist.


----------



## keinnick (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Virenschutz Nötig? Meinungen*



MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Wozu Virenschutz, wenn man weiß was man Downloaden sollte und was nicht, und auf welchen Seiten man drauf kann/darf/sollte, braucht man nicht wirklich eins.


 
Dann surfst Du am besten nur auf 127.0.0.1 



MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Ich mach das jetzt seit nem Jahr und hatte keine Probleme mit Viren


 
Bist Du Dir da sicher? Ich zitier mal Jimini:

_Blöderweise bringt auch die eigene Vorsicht und der Vorsatz, nur auf "guten" Seiten zu surfen, relativ wenig, seit es ab und an vorkommt, dass über Werbebanner und sonstigen eingebetteten Kram Schadsoftware auf den Rechner gelangt. _


----------



## Magic12345 (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Virenschutz Nötig? Meinungen*

Ich habe eine recht einfache Strategie und fahre damit seit den ISDN Zeiten des deutschen Internets gut:

1. Kritische Sachen nur verschlüsselt (z.B. HBCI mit Kartenleser und Tastatur für Onlinebanking)
2. Nur Seiten aufrufen, denen man generell vertraut, alles unsichere in einer virtuellen Linux VM, die nach Benutzung auf einen sauberen Snapshot zurückgesetzt wird.
3. OS Install immer ohne Internet, dann Image erstellen, bevor man online geht. Somit kommt man immer zu einem sauberen System zurück. (ok es gibt auch Malware, die sich im Bios versteckt...)
4. Mind. einen kostenlosen Virenscanner verwenden, ist besser als nichts. Ein abgeschotteter Internet-Router ist selbstverständlich.
5. Wichtige Daten gehören in ein *sicheres Backup*, z.B. auf CD/DVD oder Band. Und das am besten inkrementell gesichert und wiederkehrend, d.h. nicht nur 1 mal und dann nie wieder! 
6. Scriptblocker im Browser
7. Sicherheitsupdates des Systems und von Anwendersoftware machen


----------



## Skipper81Ger (3. Januar 2013)

Genau das meine ich. Es ist hauptsächlich vom Nutzer abhängig was mit dem eigenen pc letztendlich passiert und selbst hier gehen ja zum Teil die Meinungen auseinander. Mir zeigt das nur das einem von Seiten der Hersteller zu viel Angst gemacht wird um mehr antuvierenkram verkaufen zu können. Das es viele gefährliche Trojaner u co gibt ist klar. 

Ein Beispiel: ich hab mal n Virenscanner vor Jahren über den pc super laufenden pc gejagt. Der zeigte mir an das ich über 400000 Viren hab...also ich hab das damals für Blödsinn gehalten und ihn entfernt. Der alte pc läuft heute noch Problemlos. 

Man fängt sich auch schnell mal n Trojaner durch n angebliches virenprogramm ein. N Kollegen hatte letztens genau dad Problem

Aber soll jeder das machen, so wie er denkt


----------



## DerpMonstah (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Virenschutz Nötig? Meinungen*

Mag ja sein, dass er Problemlos läuft. Ob die Daten noch sicher sind...


----------



## fear.de (3. Januar 2013)

Skipper81Ger schrieb:


> Zudem reinige ich den PC regelmäßig mit TuneUp2013



Ohne deinen PC zu kennen, hab ich schon einen dicken Virus gefunden.

Your Argument is invalid!


----------



## Skipper81Ger (3. Januar 2013)

Ich wollte auch niemanden dazu animieren meinem Beispiel zu folgen. Aber sein Leben in sozialen Netzwerken zu Posten find ich auch oft nicht sicherer.


----------



## Skipper81Ger (3. Januar 2013)

fear.de schrieb:


> Ohne deinen PC zu kennen, hab ich schon einen dicken Virus gefunden.
> 
> Your Argument is invalid!



Ja :-p da hast du vielleicht recht. Aber für mein persönliches Sicherheitsgefühl reicht mir das, mir gefällt die Oberfläche und es schenkt mich nicht so stark ein wie "echte" virenprogramme.


----------



## fear.de (3. Januar 2013)

Ein gutes antivirenprogramm schränkt dich nirgentswo ein und benötigt auch keine schicki micki tolle Oberfläche , wofür auch? Es läuft eh im Hintergrund !

Bevor man sich so ein verschlechterungs Programm ala tuneup drauf macht, holt man sich lieber gleich was anständiges , weil das Teil purer Müll ist und wie gesagt selbst ein Virus darstellt.

Bin Jahre lang bei kaspersky und hatte nie Probleme oder unerwünschten Müll drauf ( tuneup.exe z.B. xD )


----------



## Hatuja (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Virenschutz Nötig? Meinungen*

Meiner Meinung nach ist ein Antivirenprogramm schon Sinnvoll. Mittlerweile allerdings nur noch Kostenlose.

In 2 Sachen muss ich dir aber zustimmen Skipper:
- Die Hersteller von kostenpflichtigen Antiviren Programmen stellen die Situation immer schlimmer dar, als sie ist. Die absolute Sicherheit, die sie versprechen, können sie aber nicht einhalten.
- Das Verhalten der Benutzer spielt eine entscheidende Rolle. Wer unbedarft überall hinklickt und alles mögliche und unmögliche herunterlädt und installiert ist ganz klar selbst das größte Risiko.

Aber auch wer aufpasst und sich "vorsichtig" verhält, ist nicht absolut sicher.
Malware verbreitet sich nur noch selten über den Weg, dass Benutzer bewusst ein infiziertes Programm starten oder einen Mail- Anhang öffnen, sondern über irgendwelche Werbeeinblendungen, etc. auf anderen und zum Teil auch seriösen Seiten.
Davor kannst du dich auch als vorsichtiger Surfer nicht schützen.


----------



## OctoCore (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Virenschutz Nötig? Meinungen*

Meinungen sind zu dem Thema eigentlich genauso irrelevant wie zum Sicherheitsgurt.
Sinn oder Unsinn zeigt sich, wenn's erstmal geknallt hat - Meinung hin oder her.


----------



## Jimini (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Virenschutz Nötig? Meinungen*



OctoCore schrieb:


> Meinungen sind zu dem Thema eigentlich genauso irrelevant wie zum Sicherheitsgurt.
> Sinn oder Unsinn zeigt sich, wenn's erstmal geknallt hat - Meinung hin oder her.


Dann nennen wir es halt "Einschätzungen" oder "Ansichten" 

MfG Jimini


----------



## Incredible Alk (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Virenschutz Nötig? Meinungen*



Hatuja schrieb:


> Malware verbreitet sich nur noch selten über den Weg, dass Benutzer bewusst ein infiziertes Programm starten oder einen Mail- Anhang öffnen, sondern über irgendwelche Werbeeinblendungen, etc. auf anderen und zum Teil auch seriösen Seiten.
> Davor kannst du dich auch als vorsichtiger Surfer nicht schützen.


 
Also die Anzahl an aufploppenden Bannern, Einblendungen usw geht doch bei Verwendung von AdBlock und NoScript ganz stark gegen Null 

Ansonsten hast du aber völlig Recht. Kompletten Schutz gibts nicht, man kann sich aber schon recht nahe daran annähern.

Ich bin der Meinung, dass alleine die Person vor dem PC und ihr Verhalten etwa 95% des Virenschutzes ausmacht, wenn nicht mehr. Durch Virenscanner, Firewalls und so weiter kommt man dann vielleicht noch etwas näher an die 100 ran auch wenn die letztlich unerreichbar bleiben.


----------



## OctoCore (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Virenschutz Nötig? Meinungen*

Im Endeffekt ist das immer ein Abwiegen zwischen Komfort und Paranoia - man kann nicht uneingeschränkt beides haben.


----------



## Jimini (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Virenschutz Nötig? Meinungen*



OctoCore schrieb:


> Im Endeffekt ist das immer ein Abwiegen zwischen Komfort und Paranoia - man kann nicht uneingeschränkt beides haben.


Siehe meine Signatur 

MfG Jimini


----------

